# Under gunnel carpet



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That stuff is a sand trap. Have you considered an alternative or are you going carpet for vintage value?


----------



## Ryan_Montesino (Feb 5, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That stuff is a sand trap. Have you considered an alternative or are you going carpet for vintage value?


Never had an issue with sand down here I don’t really get out of the boat. I just like carpet better


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I replace the old tattered carpet in my 2001 Waterman with SeaDek. I was going to use carpet but the SD was a simpler application. It was hell to get the old contact cement off the sides/under gunnel area once the carpet was removed but when finished it looked great. If I had to do it again I would pay someone to do it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ryan_Montesino said:


> Never had an issue with sand down here I don’t really get out of the boat. I just like carpet better


I pulled the carpet out from under my Maverick gunnels and it had about 5 pounds of sand in it. You would never have known it because I pressure washed the crap out of it after every trip. Trailering and wind will get it dirtier than you’d imagine.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Skiff Shop will remove the old stuff and put new stuff in for about $400. That might sound high, but I spent three days removing the old stuff and would pay $400 in a heartbeat if I was in FL.

You can try it yourself, if you're up for DIY. The carpet is available at Home Depot (the stuff HB uses) and the contact cement / tools are not complicated. Just time consuming.


----------

